# Snail eggs...



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

If I just dropped the snail eggs into the water will my fish eat them?

How do other people get rid of snail eggs?


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

No they will not eat but some fish do eat out of curious I just pop the egg with my finger with my ramshorn snail


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

yah like the previous answerer said, some fish do take a munch out of curiosity. i just scoop them out with a net and throw them in the bin. simple. And if you do eventually have a snail problem, don't bother with the chemical route. Just get yoyo loaches XD


----------



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

Are yoyo loaches compatible with female fighters, bristle noses and platies?

Thanks for the quick responses


----------



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

And would they murder my beautiful golden mystery snail? She's about the size of a ping pong ball...


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Velxunai said:


> Are yoyo loaches compatible with female fighters, bristle noses and platies?
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses


Hmmm.. Well i know for sure they are compatabile with bristlenoses because i have yoyo's with a single male bn in my tank right now. They don't bother each other at all. I've never kept them with platies or fighters.. But they should be ok with platies i THINK. Do your platies have really long, flowing fins?

I'm not sure about the fighter fish. I'll do a bit of checking up on that and will get back to you. 

And yeah I'm afraid they would murder you're snail, so there goes that idea LOL

Edit:

And judging by this thread: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/betta-fish/42847-yoyos-vs-betta-help.html

I'd say that yoyo's and fighters are not a good idea at all.


----------



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

Because it was a male fighter I wonder if it was a crown tail and looked like yummy worms to the loach?

I could get a yoyo and put it in my other tank... Then plop what snails I get into there.

Or move the large snail into there instead


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Umm.. I would just take whatever snails you have, put them in the other tank and get a few yoyo's.


But hold on, do you just have eggs now? Or actual snails?


----------



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

If you don't have actual snails, why don't you just scoop them out with a net?


----------



## Velxunai (Nov 23, 2014)

Because it grossed me out &#55357;&#56861;
I bit the bullet and scooped them out


----------

